# Ustream: The New Muse?



## Graveyard Greg (Feb 28, 2009)

As of late, I've been using ustream.tv as a tool to get more people into my writing. What I didn't expect was how _damned fast_ I could crank out two thousand words a day because of ustream. It used to be that I would find myself heavily blocked or just plain old distracted. Now? I bang out my 2k's worth of words in less than an hour even _with_ the short breaks I take to chat with the viewers. I'm not sure why this is true, but I ain't complaining! Really, I'm not.

The strangest things can be your best allies in the wonderful world of writing!


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 28, 2009)

So... people just watch you write?  

I don't think I'd want to be in that kind of fishbowl, personally.  Glad it works for you, though.


----------



## foozzzball (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm also not sure everyone would attract people into observing one's writing session.

In my case it would be 'write a bit, wikipedia, wikipedia, futz with Mp3 player, write, futz with MP3 player.'

But. I am curious. Do elaborate on the experience.


----------



## Graveyard Greg (Feb 28, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> In my case it would be 'write a bit, wikipedia, wikipedia, futz with Mp3 player, write, futz with MP3 player.'
> 
> But. I am curious. Do elaborate on the experience.



*laughs* That's how my experience used to be, but when I do ustream it, I'm sure some watch the writing, other discuss it, and while it's going on I'm more focused. Granted, as Poetigress said, it's a fishbowl experience, but it gets me to write. I feel more of an _obligation_ to write what I hope will be some darned good writing.

It might not be for everyone, but it works for me.


----------



## psion (Mar 12, 2009)

Aren't you afraid of someone copying your work off of Ustream?


----------



## Yorokonde2 (Mar 12, 2009)

And here I was thinking that you couldn't get anyone interested in watching someone write at all. Huh. Might be something I'd have to try if there's enough interest. Of course, there's usually some actual artist Ustreaming when I would probably be doing it. I always think people would rather watch an artist then a writer.


----------



## Graveyard Greg (Mar 14, 2009)

psion said:


> Aren't you afraid of someone copying your work off of Ustream?



Nope. I'll have witnesses!


----------

